
Octaspire Dern – programming language - octaspire
Very much a work in progress, but still usable. Written in standard C99 and released under Apache 2.0 license. For a usage example (a simple game written with it, also WIP) see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;octaspire&#x2F;maze<p>No other dependencies than C99 compiler + stdlib and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;octaspire&#x2F;core
======
octaspire
Oh, here is the link:
[https://gitlab.com/octaspire/dern](https://gitlab.com/octaspire/dern)

~~~
brudgers
Looks like a Lisp dialect from the video. Is there a language reference or
other supporting documentations (the docs/ directory did not shed much light
on the language).

~~~
octaspire
Some documentation is now available at:

[http://www.octaspire.com/dern/](http://www.octaspire.com/dern/)

and in

doc/book/Programming_in_Octaspire_Dern.html

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

